# Blublockers!!!



## Bennington

Hi guys,

first time posting. Been lurking on the forums off and on for a little over a year now. To preface: One of the most annoying, prevalent symptoms for me is my eyes. Inability focusing, trouble adjusting to bright lights, hurting in class with the florescent... The worst part is that, unlike some of my other depersonalization symptoms, I have the hardest time ignoring my eyes. I wake up in the morning, look around and feel their heaviness, then say to myself, "yep, you're still messed up".

I visited a friend last weekend and tried his new glasses, blublockers, on and really liked the cool orange-ish colorization they gave (I like sunglasses, heh), So on a whim I bought a pair. I work outside so I always need sunglasses. I've only had them for 4 days but the results have been awesome! The glasses are a bit different than standard sunglasses. They don't tint very much, but instead cut out blue light. The result is bright, orange/green vision with GREAT clarity. I can see forever! Most importantly when I put them on, instead of being overwhelmed and unable to focus on anything (AND distracted because I can't focus on anything) I can focus! Cutting the blue light seems to put my eyes at ease. Today I wore them in class for my statistics test. The classroom is really bright with a ton of fluorescent lights that usually fuck with my eyes a bunch, but with the glasses I could focus on my test perfectly.

Also, they've made me feel a bit more confident. I'm not sure what it is, but when I talk to people I feel a little bit safer with them on. It's like a small separation between me + the outside world (But in a good way!). Sometimes when I'm talking to people I'm not sure where to look, but it's a bit easier with the glasses on, even though they don't really hide my eyes much.

And, of course, I like how they look! The tint is a bit dorky, but the frames fit my face well and I don't feel ashamed to wear them around like I do with some other sunglasses (can't wear aviators for that reason--I feel really goofy and self-conscious with them on). Here's me! http://i.imgur.com/izHu1.jpg

(Disclaimer: I'm not trying to plug Blublockers, just blue-light-blocking sunglasses. There are other blue-blocking sunglasses not made by BluBlocker that are probably equally good, I just happened to have Blublockers)

~~

AND they help you get to sleep. Check out this: http://www.psychforums.com/bipolar/topic91635.html Here's the excerpt about blublockers,

"This was the missing link for me, that made everything else start actually helping. Blue light wakes you up, causing a phase delay if you encounter it in the evening or at night. We are surrounded by blue light all the time, especially at night, as most TVs, computers, and light bulbs are full of it, and it takes very little blue light to have a phase delaying effect (even clock LED displays). Escaping all that circadian rhythm disruption is pretty difficult without a blue-light filtering lens. I use BluBlockers (http://www.blublocker.com/). I put them on at my sunset. The improvement in sleep onset became apparent within the first few days of trying this method. I may look like a drug dealer after sundown, but until somebody makes some inexpensive blue-blocker contact lenses, it's worth it to be able to sleep at night and be awake during the day. This change has been so dramatic for me, that if anyone can't manage to do any other of the steps here, I strongly recommend at least using blue-light-filtering lenses after dark."


----------



## kate_edwin

I wear rx glasses and can't afford contacts. I can't wear the cute cheap sun glasses either....


----------



## Shapiro

Interesting post. I noticed at the dentist today the instant I put on those tinted glasses they give you I felt better. (alot of bright uv lights in there!)I wear yellow tint for playing airsoft guns and yeah, it really increases how far and clear you can see. I live in mirror finished aviators though....not sure if could give them up! lol. I don't think the tint is dorky at all. And when your talking to someone, look them in the eyes!


----------



## Guest

Jesus loves you.


----------



## kate_edwin

They give you tinted glasses at the dentist?


----------



## Bennington

kate_edwin said:


> I am glad you have that disclaimer there, for a moment thought I was reading an infomercial, especially given that you have 1 post and that post seems like a plug for Blublockers. But, with the disclaimer I now feel very confident in your credulity, and intend on purchasing Blublockers, as I think this is the missing link, the true answer for depersonalization. And the excellent scientific presentation of blue light waves just blu (pun intended) me away. Problem solved, and I thought is was the damn fluoride.


Maybe so! I've never posted here before because I try to stay away from telling my story/commiserating/wallowing as much as possible. I usually come on here when I'm feeling particularly down and read success stories. I've tried lots of stuff to help my DP and nothing has given me such dramatic, immediate benefit as these glasses... And so I really wanted to share. Hope they help you, too.


----------



## kate_edwin

Heck they has fake blu blockers at the dollar store here now, but if I don't have my rx on I'll get headaches


----------



## Guest

Jesus loves you.


----------

